# CS Showcase - Unable to send or receive text messages.



## cyress8 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm on AOKP 34 for showcase. I've tried everything to get texting to work.

I've tried using an old build of aokp v28 and v29. 
Tried *228
Tried going back to full stock (which texting still works under.) and flashing back to AOKP 34
Tried the modified MMS.apk and APN changes.

While testing, I did notice that sending a text to an Iphone on AT&T. It receives a text but the the text is completely blank. However, sending it to other droids on the CS network it does literally nothing. I guess it is sending something,

Everything works great and fast, however, just cannot get texting to work.


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

I am on aokp v33 - glitch version and have a similar issue. I can send text messages but don't receive them.

Any known fixes?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## cyress8 (Dec 2, 2011)

I felt like I was alone Kilby24. Hopefully we can get a dev to pop in and give a hand.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

What radio are you using?

Also this past month periodically C spire has had complaints from some customers not being able to send or receive sms or mms

Im on C Spire and im running DEVIUOS AOKP build 34 with no problems and i ran the regular AOKP build 34 and sms & mms worked


----------



## cyress8 (Dec 2, 2011)

Im on radio EE25 and I think that might be my problem. Forgot testing the radios.

Edit: Fixed the problem I believe. Odin'd EI20 Radio and it worked. Going to give a good work out tomorrow and hopefully it is 100% ready.

Thanks for the heads up, larryp1962. Completely forgotten about the damn radios.  Been flashing EE25 since forever and just never contemplated it was the radio..

*Motorboats in the breasts!*


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

cyress8 said:


> Im on radio EE25 and I think that might be my problem. Forgot testing the radios.
> 
> Edit: Fixed the problem I believe. Odin'd EI20 Radio and it worked. Going to give a good work out tomorrow and hopefully it is 100% ready.
> 
> ...


Yeah it will be fixed now with the EI20 radio

Any time if you Odin back to stock ,, just Odin back to EI20...no need for EE25


----------



## cyress8 (Dec 2, 2011)

Yea, just need to download the EI20 odin files and will be golden. 
Also, as an update: Texting is working at 100%. Sending & Receiving with 0 hiccups.
However, I do not know about MMS, I don't have that package under my CS account.


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

Please explain some. When you say download the EI20 files, is there a way to just flash a different radio using Odin (while still operating the AOSP 33 Rom) or will you have to complete the process over again and flash back to an old GB or Froyo based ROM? (sorry if that's sort of a noob question)

I have flashed several ROMs onto my phone and have never had any issues using Odin, CWM, etc., ... until now that is.

I also need to mention that I am using a Verizon Fascinate and am not on a showcase / mesmerize.

I started by going back to GB EH03 and now have tried to go back to Froyo ED05 most recently and still cant't receive texts.

My current info is as follows:

*Phone: * Verizon Fascinate SCH-I500
*Android version:* 4.0.4
*Baseband version*: s:i500.04 V.ED05
*Kernel version*: 3.1.10_IcyGlitch_V14-B6_I500
*Build number:* IMM76D
*Mod Version:* aokp_fascinatemtd_build-33-Glitched

Any help anyone can provide is much appreciated.



cyress8 said:


> Yea, just need to download the EI20 odin files and will be golden.
> Also, as an update: Texting is working at 100%. Sending & Receiving with 0 hiccups.
> However, I do not know about MMS, I don't have that package under my CS account.


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

Browser hung up. Double post. please read above.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

Being on Verizon you need the EH03 radio

You can flash the radio/modem with Odin

Flash it in the PDA box,some people put it in the Phone box

Repartition NOT CHECKED!!!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## kilby24 (Feb 1, 2012)

Issues fixed - switched from build 33 to newest aokp milestone 5 build and issues regarding receiving texts were fixed.


----------

